# Barking Head Puppy food - standard or grain-free?



## gtcas1976 (Jan 3, 2015)

So Olly has been with us for a week now. He seems really settled and so I'm thinking about starting to switch him over to Barking Heads food. He's currently on Bakers Puppy Dry Food and looking at the ingredients, I don't think it's good enough for my baby. 
Now my question is, there seems to be 2 types of puppy Barking Head (dry) Food. The standard one and the grain-free version. 
I'm not sure which one to go for. Any thoughts?
Thank you


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Yep - I always have an opinion on this!!

Definitely grain free. And why not consider switching to raw? Nutriment or Natural Instinct for example.

Check out 'all about dog food' - its a comparison website for dog foods. Barking Heads actually doesn't do all that well on their rating system... although a lot better than what little Ollie is on now.


----------

